# مساعده بخصوص : إداره المصانع ( ايه الدورات او البرامج اللي ممكن تساعد )



## helmy_squash (3 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم منتدانا العزيز
ارجو من ذوي الخبره افادتنا حول الطرق السليمه لمدير المصنع كيف يصبح مديرا جيدا
و ايه الكورسات او البرامج المفيده في الحاله دي
و هل كورس زي ال six sigma و ال lean manufacturingليه علاقه بما ريد


----------



## صناعي1 (3 مايو 2010)

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

الدورات التي ذكرتها مفيدة، كما ان هناك العديد من الدورات و المهارات الهامة لمدير المصنع
من اهمها مهارات القيادة و التأثير في الناس
و دورات في التخطيط 
و ليست الدورات هي الوسيلة الوحيدة لاكتساب المعارف والمهارات فالكتب متوفرة كذلك الانترنت فحاول ان تزيد حصيلتك في هذه المجالات و وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## helmy_squash (7 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
و لكن يا اخي هل ممكن ضرب امثله باسماء محدده


----------



## Brave Heart (22 ديسمبر 2010)

صديقي العزيز
هناك العديد من الكتب الدورات الادارية التي قد تفيدك مثل
مهارات قيادة الفريق
مهارات التواصل الفعال
فن التفاوض
ادارة الوقت
و غيرها من الدورات التي تدخل ضمن مجال التنمية البشرية
و النت مليء بهذه الدورات سواء كتب او محاضرات او حتى مقالات


----------

